# Elgin information & value



## TheFizzer (Jan 5, 2020)

This bike is for sale locally & he says it's a 1936 but I'm thinking its' early 40's ?   Also he's asking $1,000 which I feel is priced too high.  What's everyones thoughts on year & value to pay?


----------



## mike j (Jan 5, 2020)

I think that you are right on the possible year, looks pretty original, other than the tires of course. I'll guess around six hundred would be more realistic.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2020)

Hard to find bike with all the correct parts. Super cool headlight that also came on early postwar Higgins. And it has the lit rack. Its hard to tell from the pics how good the paint is. The new tires makes me think the owner might have been through all of the bearings? Does it come with pedals? I think they should be Torrington Meteors. Do you know if the bearings have been overhauled? Do the lights work?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 5, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Hard to find bike with all the correct parts. Super cool headlight that also came on early postwar Higgins. And it has the lit rack. Its hard to tell from the pics how good the paint is. The new tires makes me think the owner might have been through all of the bearings? Does it come with pedals? I think they should be Torrington Meteors. Do you know if the bearings have been overhauled? Do the lights work?



I know nothing about the bike but she is firm on the $1,000 which is over priced I feel.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice bike.....Looks like a 41 Deluxe Elgin., it has some nice stuff on it, and the curved seat tube. Love these!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> I know nothing about the bike but she is firm on the $1,000 which is over priced I feel.



It's also hard to tell the condition of the plating on the handlebar and rims.  I don't think it is overpriced, but the questions that I ask matter. It makes a big difference if the insides of the lights are corroded.


----------



## stezell (Jan 5, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> It's also hard to tell the condition of the plating on the handlebar and rims.  I don't think it is overpriced, but the questions that I ask matter. It makes a big difference if the insides of the lights are corroded.



Inside the horn tank as well Chris, corrosion that is.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 5, 2020)

41 is closer I think. Rough for a grand....


----------



## kreika (Jan 5, 2020)

I see pedals attached to the rack. I agree. 1000 is too much. Paint and plating look heavy on the patina. I was thinking 4-600 hundo.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 5, 2020)

Kick stand is wrong. Should have a drop stand; check out the rear drop outs and the "wings" for the drop stand. Check the rear fender for drop stand clip holes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 5, 2020)

Unique kick stand, with bolts straddling the yoke or ”wye” rear fork is likely correct, and is shown in some catalog pictures, in-addition-to the ears on the rear triangle plates.
Nice long tank and curved seat tube mast; could spend about same gathering separate parts and accessories.
Sometimes these old Elgin bikes have wheels swapped from later JC Higgins models.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2020)

Those years started to come with those exact kick stands if the paint was strong and the plating as well it would be a grand   like that 600 - 650  reall world price that it might sell  -- it is all their though


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2020)

If you have a grand for that, I will hook up up with something much better for not much more


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 5, 2020)

looks like a 41.

I would not pay 1,000 for it, maybe half that much for the condition it is in, just my opinion. If they took those tires off, I would go 600.






I would like to find a 41 to go with my bride's, however it would need to be in better shape and with non hideous tires.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 6, 2020)

I had a ladies Elgin, same era with that kickstand.  Painted wheels w/pinstripes.  There's no chrome left on the handlebars.  $1,000 is a lot for it I think.


----------



## TieDye (Jan 6, 2020)

I agree with "mickeyc",  and the Elgin he speaks of above I have owned for a couple of years.  I bought it from him.  She's a rusty old girl with tons of patina.  I paid $275.00 for it to Mike.  It's quite the project, but I love it. That men's Elgin is something I think would even have a hard time getting $500.00 out of in my neck of the woods.  But, hard work and deep pockets can turn anything into whatever condition you want it to be in.  If you like it, get it.  Because, life is short.  @TheFizzer


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 6, 2020)

I would pay $600 for it but that’s about it.  I’ll check back with her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 6, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> I know nothing about the bike but she is firm on the $1,000 which is over priced I feel.




Not to cop out on it but it is all relative.
Up North we don’t see many Elgins. When we do they are madly over priced. I always ask myself — How much do I want it?
I would say it is “worth” close to that up here. I would like to pay $500 for it but would do it for $750 for sure.
In the end — it’s going to be yours. I would not let a couple hundred come between getting an Elgin I really want!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 9, 2020)

Well....I sold you one in probably better condition for less than that shipped to your door. I love these bikes and probably value them higher than others (paid 1500 for my orange and tan one, but that one is NICE and I'm sure I overpaid). I would say 600-800


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 10, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Well....I sold you one in probably better condition for less than that shipped to your door. I love these bikes and probably value them higher than others (paid 1500 for my orange and tan one, but that one is NICE and I'm sure I overpaid). I would say 600-800



Yes you did & I love that bike.  One of my favorites!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 10, 2020)

TheFizzer said:


> Yes you did & I love that bike.  One of my favorites!




Elgin bicycles are worth overpaying for if you really love it. I don’t flip Elgins because it would hurt too much to let them go!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 10, 2020)

Now they raised the price to $1,200


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2020)

He obviously doesn't want to sell if he's asking that much.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm sorry...... | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

While attending meets, and finding a seller who was obviously trying to rape someone's wallet... I used to make these calling cards to hand out to these "people":                          I'm sorry, I have mistaken you for a vendor.... since after examining the extravagant values indicated...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 10, 2020)

bricycle said:


> She obviously doesn't want to sell if she's asking that much.




That happened to me. I had the deal all worked out and I agreed to their prices and then they went higher because someone that isn’t buying the bicycles said to go higher.
My rule of thumb is this ... if the prices go up, take off running the other way.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 12, 2020)

Looking at that add has anyone ever seen a 24 inch boys elgin tank bike   that is cool


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 28, 2020)

Price is back down to $1,000 now, lol


----------



## eisopt (Feb 5, 2020)

I kind of think the 1k is not far out of line. Not that anybody wants to but I think it could be parted out  for 1,000 or more


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> If you have a grand for that, I will hook up up with something much better for not much more



Yea but does yours have green tires.lol


----------

